# Cascais/Estoril, Portugal



## Conan (Apr 18, 2008)

I have Village Cascais Suite Hotel, Cascais, Portugal on hold for July 09
There are no TUG reviews on file.

Any comments on this hotel, or Cascais/Estoril generally?
The plan would be to use it as a base to see Lisbon and surroundings.

Also, any idea if a 2-3 day excursion to the Algarve would be practical?

Thanks!


----------



## Blues (Apr 18, 2008)

Haven't been to Cascais or Estoril, so I can't help you there.

Google maps says that Lisbon to Faro is about 2 1/2 hours.  It's very easy driving -- tollway (4 lane divided) the whole way.  So it would be easy to do if you stay in the Algarve for at least one night.

Actually, while DW & I were having lunch at a sidewalk cafe in Lisbon, we struck up a conversation with two British gentlemen.  They were staying in the Algarve, and had just driven up to Lisbon *for the day*, planning to return that evening.  While that's also clearly doable, that would be a bit too much driving for me.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 18, 2008)

There is a frequent suburban train that will get you in to Lisbon easily.  I would not get a rental car for that.

Estoril used to be a popular place for deposed monarchs to spend their exile.  Current King Juan Carlos of Spain grew up there.  As I recall, King Umberto II of Italy lived there until his death, and King Simeon II of Bulgaria, recently prime minister of that country, did so until he returned home after the fall of communism.


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 18, 2008)

rklein001 said:


> I have Village Cascais Suite Hotel, Cascais, Portugal on hold for July 09
> There are no TUG reviews on file.
> 
> Any comments on this hotel, or Cascais/Estoril generally?
> ...



About 15 years ago, I stayed in Estoril for about a week as a base for exploring Lisbon.  Even though we had a rent car, we found it very easy to walk to the train from our hotel to visit Lisbon everyday.  The train took us to cental Lisbon on about 25-30 minutes.  We did not want the headaches of driving, finding parking, or paying mega $$$ for hotels in the capital.  It worked very well.  When we did need to drive through Lisbon to get the south, it was a breeze because we didn't have the get off the main roads.

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## Burnham (Apr 20, 2008)

We have stayed in Lisbon, on a girlfriends weekend, and got the train up the coast to Cascais.  The railway stations are both central and transport is inexpensive.  The beach at Cascais is a beautiful, sandy bay but it is tidal.  Beware you may have to move several times up the beach to avoid the water, as we did!

Lisbon is an absolute gem and a real surprise for us.  We bought a one-day ticket for the tram system which takes you everywhere for the one price.  This is a great way to see Lisbon - especially the Number 12 which takes you up through the old quarter where the streets are hilly and narrow.  Definitely not to be missed!    Another district to see is the Biarro Alto but we do not recommend the Fado music.  It is Portuguese folk-lore come opera and not for the faint-hearted.  We met a lovely American couple next door to us in the restaurant and they hated it too.  But we ended up have a good laugh with them!  Hope this helps.


----------



## kiyotaka (Apr 21, 2008)

Tripadvisor review,

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...Village_Cascais-Cascais_Estremadura.html#TOPC


----------



## Conan (Apr 21, 2008)

kiyotaka said:


> Tripadvisor review,
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...Village_Cascais-Cascais_Estremadura.html#TOPC


 
Thanks, I didn't realize Vila Gale and Village Cascais Suites were the same property, but they are.
I found hundreds more reviews at
http://www.booking.com/hotel/pt/cascais.html?aid=309824&label=tripad-HB-38520&tab=2


----------

